# Algarve Dog Show/ International Algarve Fair



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

Bianca Association will have a stand at the International Algarve Fair (4-5 June) and some of our dogs will participate in the Algarve Dog Show (4 June). You are welcome to come to visit us. We will have a catalogue of our dogs and cats if you are thinking about adopting. 
If anyone is interested in a particular dog, you can contact us before at: s[email protected] 
(see : BIANCA - Association for the Protection of Homeless Animals in Sesimbra (Portugal) ) and then we could bring his dog with us to the fair. 
At this point I know certainly that we are bringing Serenela, our "divorce victim" and she will participate in the dog show: 
Serenela
_________________

We have puppies: 
Bianca - Album de Fotos: Laura, Sharon, Monique: Adopta-nos/ Adopt us! 
and kittens: 
Fred - NEW 
but it would be a tiring journey for them so we will not bring them unless someone contacts use beforehand about any of them.

and we have really nice Tshirts and bags that you will be able to buy from us at our stand: 
fazendo animais felizes


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Margot, will see you there and say hello, My Name is Karl


----------



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

Great! See you there!


----------



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

Apart from Serenela, we will also bring a male puppy for adoption. His name is Taurus, he is a puppy of big breed, 3 months old, very beautiful and very well behaved.
See:
Bianca - Album de Fotos: Taurus: Adopta-me!

Anyone interested, you will find him at Bianca Stand at teh Fair waiting for a home.


----------



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

Taurus


----------



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

Serenela


----------

